# Old school polaris 4x4 lower gearing



## Ogscramstar (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi, first poster here, getting ready to buy either an older scrambler 4 or 500 4x4 with chain drive, and i have searched everywhere for an answer to why the front sprocket for 4x4 can't be changed to gear the bike down for bigger tires.all I have found is that you can put the gearbox from an explorer, I'm wanting to have heavy duty sidewinder sprockets made to gear it down for 29.5s.even if I did get a gearbox Id still want to lower sprocket gearing to make 29.5s light work.if you could post any pics of how the chain drive front end works with an explanation I'd really appreciate that I don't mind doing some welding or custom work just need to know of it can be done thank you


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Why can't it be changed? I had a buddy that built one years back, and he changed them. Same for the explorer, changed out the sprockets and it would sling 29's easy.

What about changing the rear sprocket? I wonder if that would be enough.


----------



## Ogscramstar (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm sure the front sprocket could be made a few teeth smaller which would amount to about 3 teeth on rear for everyone on the front I think I'll just let sidewinder do the math to get the ratios same front and rear so I can run same size tires, they built me a custom sprocket for an old three wheeler I had and a 300ex stupid bog and very tough.I'm going to look at a scrambler this weekend. I'm pretty sure I can make it work just wanted to see if anybody else had done it


----------



## Ogscramstar (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm sure you could change just the back but in 4 wheel it would break something if you didn't match the front


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's true. 

One thing to remember too, is that lifting the front is going to take some work. I put a standard 2" lift on the front of a scrambler once, and the boots didnt last long. They rubbed the bottom of the strut. So you might be looking into some custom a-arms and longer axles as well. I dunno maybe you can figure out how to shave the back of the strut a little...


----------



## Ogscramstar (Sep 4, 2016)

That's good to know thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RDC has a lift that will fit it, thats where I had gotten mine from. I think it was the explorer lift.


----------

